
How SysAdmins Devalue Themselves - k4rtik
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/4/200166-how-sysadmins-devalue-themselves/fulltext
======
k4rtik
Non-paywalled link:
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2891413](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2891413)

Sorry, I did not realize (being within a university network) that the link I
submitted was under a paywall.

------
mergy
Sad it's paywalled.

~~~
k4rtik
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2891413](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2891413)

